# Errors from smartd

## russK

Can anyone tell me which if any of these errors from smartd I should be concerned about?:

```

Device: /dev/sda, SMART Usage Attribute: 193 Load_Cycle_Count changed from 161 to 160  

Device: /dev/sda, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 200  

Device: /dev/sda, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 200 to 100  

Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 200  

Device: /dev/sdb, SMART Usage Attribute: 9 Power_On_Hours changed from 77 to 76  

Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 200  

Device: /dev/sdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 200 to 100  

Device: /dev/sdd, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 200  

Device: /dev/sdd, SMART Usage Attribute: 9 Power_On_Hours changed from 77 to 76  

Device: /dev/sde, SMART Usage Attribute: 7 Seek_Error_Rate changed from 200 to 100  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 100 to 102  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 102 to 104  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 104 to 105  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 105 to 106  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 106 to 108  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 108 to 110  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 110 to 111  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 111 to 112  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 112 to 113  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 113 to 114  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 114 to 115  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 115 to 117  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 117 to 118  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 118 to 119  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 119 to 120  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 120 to 100  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 35 to 36  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 36 to 35  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 36 to 37  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 37 to 36  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 37 to 38  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 38 to 39  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 39 to 40  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 40 to 41  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 41 to 42  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 42 to 44  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 43 to 44  

Device: /dev/sdf, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 44 to 43  

```

Thanks for any comments.

 :Smile: 

----------

## russK

Here is the output of smartctl -a /dev/sdf (seemed to have the most noise in the smartd output):

```

smartctl 5.40 2010-10-16 r3189 [x86_64-pc-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 family

Device Model:     ST31000528AS

Serial Number:    6VP9N26S

Firmware Version: CC38

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Wed Nov 16 21:28:25 2011 EST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82)   Offline data collection activity

               was completed without error.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        ( 600) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               Conveyance Self-test supported.

               Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     ( 180) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:           (0x103f)   SCT Status supported.

               SCT Error Recovery Control supported.

               SCT Feature Control supported.

               SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   119   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       226384936

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   094   094   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       106

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   078   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       73582718

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   093   093   000    Old_age   Always       -       6555

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       54

183 Runtime_Bad_Block       0x0032   095   095   000    Old_age   Always       -       5

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   069   061   045    Old_age   Always       -       31 (Min/Max 25/32)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   031   040   000    Old_age   Always       -       31 (0 20 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   037   021   000    Old_age   Always       -       226384936

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       5

240 Head_Flying_Hours       0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       113833813219862

241 Total_LBAs_Written      0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       3096022063

242 Total_LBAs_Read         0x0000   100   253   000    Old_age   Offline      -       136131511

SMART Error Log Version: 1

No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       986         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

It looks ok to me but I'm not familiar enough with smartctl to know for sure.

Thanks for any input.

----------

